# Small originating Project.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

First the garbage pail.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

closed...now, I looked at my crummy wicker basket that holds my
cleaning stuff and was unhappy.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The head knot built a box and attached it to the slides, then
used two screws to attach the basket to the box.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

In position, and ready to fill...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

filled.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is how it looks closed...

I know this is no big deal, but really it's now a pleasure
the way it works. I also like the fact that, I can just wipe out
a spill in the basket, where before a spill went through to
the cabinet bottom. Also, the ease of removing and replacing 
the garbage went from "drudge to pleasure." :yes:

Did I ever show you guys the storage cabs we made to fit between
our basement stairwell 2x4's ?

oops ...I just noticed that I meant to say -- organizing project in the heading.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is so nice! I'm really envious of your organization under the sink. 

Can the cleaner basket come off it's frame? I use a caddy that holds all our cleaning products and I cart it around the house as I clean. But I have no where to store it since it's too tall and wide to fit in our cabinet so it just sits on our laundry room floor.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

kimberland30 said:


> That is so nice! I'm really envious of your organization under the sink.
> 
> Can the cleaner basket come off it's frame? I use a caddy that holds all our cleaning products and I cart it around the house as I clean. But I have no where to store it since it's too tall and wide to fit in our cabinet so it just sits on our laundry room floor.


No, it's held in place with two screws through the top of the basket; if I need
to remove it -- like if something really nasty spills in it, and I can't get it clean,
I'll have to unscrew the two screws. however, we have lots of plexi-glass,
I plan on cutting a piece so that I just have to remove the plexi-glass
for cleaning. You always put a smaller basket inside this basket that
you can pull up and out...the size of this basket is 12 x 16 

I know it's not much, but as a woman you know--it will change your life! :laughing:


----------

